

It's official. FCC: Internet as a utility - imd23
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/4/7977569/its-official-the-fcc-will-seek-to-reclassify-the-internet-as-a-utility

======
rilita
When internet ( both wired and wireless ) switch to being Title II, which of
the following become reality?

1\. FIOS can/cannot continue to block incoming port 80/443 on "residential"
internet plans?

2\. FIOS can/cannot prohibit commerical services on "residential" plans?

3\. Phone carriers can/cannot prohibit unlocked phone tethering without paying
additional fees

4\. Carriers can/cannot charge per amount of data per month? It is said they
will not be able to slow down your internet, but can they simple block you
entirely? Does this mean all connections are effectively unmetered? ( eg:
10mbps is 10mbps continuously )

5\. If cable/fios is delivering data at X rate ( their own TV content ), does
that mean you can demand to get arbitrary data at the same rate?

